# Cast on for knitted hats



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Which cast on do you like the best when knitting hats? I'd tried the longtail cast on but thought that it looked loose and loopy, if that makes sense. So I used the cable cast on but it seemed too tight. 
Has anyone any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Which cast on do you like the best when knitting hats? I'd tried the longtail cast on but thought that it looked loose and loopy, if that makes sense. So I used the cable cast on but it seemed too tight.
> Has anyone any suggestions? Thanks.


I use the longtail and I cast on in pattern, so if 1 x 1 rib...use that, if 2 x 2 rib, do that... it makes a neat edge and stretches and recovers nicely...

BUT.... if that is not your cup of tea... here's another choice...

Here are the super stretchy cast on and the super stretchy bind off... they are both terrific for sock tops, depending on which direction you knit your socks...

Cast on:
v=wf8cY_djTRI&feature=related





Bind off:
http://www.youtube.com/user/catbordhi#p/u/5/abBhe-JYmgI


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have made about 100 hats with the cable cast on but I do knit it quite loosely. I think that is one of the advantages of cable, it always looks good however it is done.
If you felt it necessary you could use a size larger needle for the cast on row, but I don't.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I use a German Twisted cast on. It's a stretchy cast on. This stretches as far as the knitting will allow, but easily snaps back to shape.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/german-twisted-cast-on


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Easy answer, just use a size larger needle for the cast on. Have always used the cable cast on and whenever a looser edge is required, it's easier and quicker to pick up a larger needle. It all depends on what works for you. much success to you x


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Since I finally 'got it', I rarely use anything but the crochet-hook cast-on. It seems to work for every purpose ... so far. I only learned about two years ago.

I learned it from a YouTube video, but have lost that particular video; there are others.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the tubular cast on if I'm doing a K1,P1 rib.


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

In hats I find looser to be better, but, if it looks too sloppy, I try a size smaller needle, or with cable cast on a size larger, but usually I am too loose.
Barb


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the great suggestions. I'm working on a pair of mitts for my DH right now, but as soon as I get them finished, want to start more hats. Will try the different cast ons you've suggested. Judy.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I use a cable cast on.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

barcar said:


> I use a cable cast on.


Oh, I love your avatar. Are they bags, tea cosies, hats?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I learned the crochet cast on at a class held at the local library. I also use it most of the time and find it is stretchy enough without being sloppy and gives a really neat edge. I also favor the crochet bind off unless I want the design effect of the I-cord bind off or the really springy stretch of Jeni's "Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off".



Jessica-Jean said:


> Since I finally 'got it', I rarely use anything but the crochet-hook cast-on. It seems to work for every purpose ... so far. I only learned about two years ago.
> 
> I learned it from a YouTube video, but have lost that particular video; there are others.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

deemail said:


> jadancey said:
> 
> 
> > Which cast on do you like the best when knitting hats? I'd tried the longtail cast on but thought that it looked loose and loopy, if that makes sense. So I used the cable cast on but it seemed too tight.
> ...


I'm so glad you posted these sites. Thanks so much.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> barcar said:
> 
> 
> > I use a cable cast on.
> ...


They are glass pumpkins!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Which cast on do you like the best when knitting hats? I'd tried the longtail cast on but thought that it looked loose and loopy, if that makes sense. So I used the cable cast on but it seemed too tight.
> Has anyone any suggestions? Thanks.


~~~~~~~~~~~
You might like a tighter CO than you think, Ja, as that cap edge will be the first on - stretching it more over time.......

I do think the Cable CO is tight, so I work it looser. You might like the knit CO, which I think is a little easier but less stretchy - but not too much, really.

It's common to go up a needle size in CO and BO, so you might consider that.

I've used the twisted German CO, too; It's funky! LOL!

Good luck, sweetie!

Donna Rae


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> jadancey said:
> 
> 
> > Which cast on do you like the best when knitting hats? I'd tried the longtail cast on but thought that it looked loose and loopy, if that makes sense. So I used the cable cast on but it seemed too tight.
> ...


Thanks Donna Rae, you always have the answer. You mentioned the knitted cast on, so I googled it and realized it was the cast on my mother taught me all those years ago. I've always used it until I read about the long tail cast on and the cable cast on. I thought maybe, I had gotten it wrong and I was just doing the cable cast on incorrectly. Glad to see I was doing it right all along. Thanks again, Judy.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Which cast on do you like the best when knitting hats? I'd tried the longtail cast on but thought that it looked loose and loopy, if that makes sense. So I used the cable cast on but it seemed too tight.
> Has anyone any suggestions? Thanks.


I've been using this cast-on, that my friend Kath taught me:






It's similar to "Judy's stretchy cast-on" but easier to manipulate with your fingers, in my opinion.


----------

